# Large flat file handle



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

how is the metal section shaped where the wooden handle would normally go?


----------



## KCnorthernCA (Jun 19, 2006)

redline said:


> how is the metal section shaped where the wooden handle would normally go?


Are you asking because my included photo sample does not show up for you? It's a spade handle as wide as the file itself. :tooth:


----------

